# AGE QUESTION ???



## Moni (Apr 19, 2004)

How old are you?



It's just my interest to know about the members of the forum and their ages! And also make a histrogram of ages 

I am 23. YOU?


----------



## ceno2000 (Apr 19, 2004)

i am 22


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 19, 2004)

25


----------



## markc (Apr 19, 2004)

Old fart: 36 ldman:


----------



## alsoran (Apr 19, 2004)

29


----------



## oriecat (Apr 19, 2004)

32


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 19, 2004)

If you mean physical age, 30; if you mean mental age, about 12.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 19, 2004)

im young    18


----------



## Tammy (Apr 19, 2004)

39


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 19, 2004)

36 on June 1st

But you all thought I was a really old, crusty film curmudgeon, didn't ya?


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 19, 2004)

25


----------



## photobug (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm older than everybody except Sid.  :cheer:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 19, 2004)

29

edit - I'm actually 28


----------



## drlynn (Apr 19, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> I'm older than everybody except Sid.  :cheer:



That did NOT answer the question, Big Bug!!   

I'm 35, btw.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Apr 19, 2004)

19 ..... almost the youngest thus far


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 19, 2004)

24 going on 11


md


----------



## bean (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm 22 but most people think I'm anywhere from 14-18


----------



## Chase (Apr 19, 2004)

29 here, and rapidly approaching the big 30.


----------



## photobug (Apr 19, 2004)

drlynn- sure it did. Just as soon as the 'mudge checks in you'll know I'm younger than that & older than everybody else.

Simple, eh?


----------



## wwjoeld (Apr 19, 2004)

another under 20 here

im 19


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 20, 2004)

Yo,
I am 22!  But I sure act like I am 12 most of the times!
Me, th eFlea


----------



## Lula (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm 24  :bigangel:


----------



## Darfion (Apr 20, 2004)

38 until june 29th that is. And can still get away with a good-looking boyband style haircut  8)


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 20, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> drlynn- sure it did. Just as soon as the 'mudge checks in you'll know I'm younger than that & older than everybody else.
> Simple, eh?



That still does not answer the query. Moni wants numbers!!


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 20, 2004)

22 going on 6


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 20, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> drlynn- sure it did. Just as soon as the 'mudge checks in you'll know I'm younger than that & older than everybody else.
> Simple, eh?



That still does not answer the query. Moni wants NUMBERS!!


----------



## captain-spanky (Apr 20, 2004)

i am 27 and 3 quarters


----------



## manda (Apr 20, 2004)

27
pffft

markc...i thought you were like 25! lol


----------



## markc (Apr 20, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> markc...i thought you were like 25! lol


Hehe. I get that a lot, though I'm certainly not complaining.  :sillysmi: 

Gotta say, the thirties are good. Don't let the big three-oh be a worry.
You get to start using words like "whipper-snapper" without sounding silly, and feel righteous when you yell, "Hey you kids, get offa my lawn!"

Seriously though, I think 40 is going to be much weirder than 30 was for me. I still don't feel like a grown-up.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Apr 20, 2004)

> I still don't feel like a grown-up.



hear hear, my friend.  i don't either.  well, maybe every now and then the feeling sneaks in for a moment or two.  but then, luckily, i wake up and remember what's important.

may you never be so afflicted with the feeling of being irreversably grown up. 8)


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm 27...too old to be young but to young to be old.


----------



## Moni (Apr 20, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> photobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Yes! Numbers!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll be 28 on June 4th of this year.  Yikes, I'm gettin old.  My heart is 34 though.  Confused yet?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 20, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I'll be 28 on June 4th of this year.  Yikes, I'm gettin old.  My heart is 34 though.  Confused yet?



your heart got a body transplant


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 20, 2004)

Dang, everybody is sooooo young! 

I can say that 'cause I'm 40.

Hey, aren't there any old people like me out there that take pictures?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 20, 2004)

nah, by that age you cant see anything in that tiny view finder.   


just kidding.


----------



## nukie (Apr 20, 2004)

22 for a few more days.


----------



## malachite (Apr 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> 29 here, and rapidly approaching the big 30.



It's really anticlimatic. It's the 6 months beforehand that'll have you reflecting on your childhood, making you wonder whether or not you did everything you could do. Then you hit 30 and it's like "Uh, OK whatever".............. Growing up is overated, let the old people do it.


----------



## pnkbabu (Apr 20, 2004)

i am 21..........


----------



## Harpper (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm 26 but I feel really old compared to the other college students at my school. A lot of them are fresh out of high school or at least look it.


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 20, 2004)

all these young whipper-snappers!
I am just a few months younger than the senior site admin here.

heheheheh, I just wanted an excuse to use this icon:

ldman:


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 20, 2004)

21 here!    Feel like I'm 40 though.  No offense meant!


----------



## cypilk (Apr 20, 2004)

i am 20 this june 2nd


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> 21 here!    Feel like I'm 40 though.  No offense meant!



Offense? Hey, no way--being 40 is great!!  

I still get to feel like a kid inside (and act like one on occasion) but because of my age everyone has to take me seriously. What is better than that?


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 21, 2004)

danicat2000 said:
			
		

> I still get to feel like a kid inside (and act like one on occasion) but because of my age everyone has to take me seriously. What is better than that?




Nice!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't fret, ever, danicat.
I'm going to join in on the "Who's-the-oldest-around-here"-race with the photobug and Mr Sid. I may even score second - I don't know. The photobug's so secretive. 

But at 44....... !?!?!?!? 

But do you FEEL I am that old?
I don't either.
So there...!


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thank you LaFoto    

I'm glad I'm not the only one around here in charge of saying things like "turn down that music you kids" and "everybody stop tracking muddy footprints into the forum"


----------



## ddunn (Apr 21, 2004)

13 here, young   

Dave


----------



## Moni (Apr 21, 2004)

ddunn said:
			
		

> 13 here, young
> 
> Dave



Hmm...youngest!!!
Then who is the oldest???


----------



## Tammy (Apr 21, 2004)

Not to worry danicat - I'm right behind ya 

- and when it comes to music - I really feel old - I don't even know who Manda's talking about half the time.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 21, 2004)

34 - but I will be 35 on June 17th.  :roll:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 21, 2004)

22 here.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 21, 2004)

34 for one more week. :roll:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 21, 2004)

39 and holding, god do i fell old  :cry:


----------



## Destiny (Apr 22, 2004)

20  ... I don't really feel like 20 yet though...20 sounds so grown-up


----------



## Lula (Apr 22, 2004)

TwistMyArm wrote:


> 22 here.



Don't get me wrong but i thought you're older


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 22, 2004)

Isn't age just a number to fill out forms??


----------



## Walt (Apr 22, 2004)

47... I win!!! Oh wait, I didn't want to win this one! :cry:


----------



## anua (Apr 22, 2004)

im  28
but i'll be 29 on April 26th  :shock: 

 i always thought i look old, but few days ago the man in the bar didnt want to sell me a beer!!! jeeez!   (in poland you're allowed to buy a beer when you're 18 ) :shock: 
he wanted to see my credentials! , he he
i was with my friend there, - she's 5 years younger than me - she had to buy it for me all evening long!! :badangel:


----------



## photobug (Apr 22, 2004)

LaFoto- relax, you're safe.

Walt- maybe, maybe not.


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am soooo glad to see some people in the 4th decade of life other than myself. phew!!

you know if someone wants to step forward and be the oldest female (apparently it's me at the moment) I'd be okay with that . . honest . . . no really, I'd be fine . . . won't hurt my feelings at all . . .


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 23, 2004)

Soon to reach a highway speed limit!  55 and refusing to grow up!

Remember, age is just a number.  You feel as old or as young as you want to be.

Then it hits me!!!  I'm the oldest dude on this Forum!!!  Waaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow... at school I feel old and here... I feel like I'm 2!  Thanks you guys!


----------



## zio (Apr 23, 2004)

22 on may 14th, then i graduate the 15th!
i'm really surprised by the ages here, i was thinking the majority of the people were a lot older.


----------



## karissa (Apr 23, 2004)

zio said:
			
		

> i was thinking the majority of the people were a lot older.



Haha... you really havn't been around long have you?


----------



## markc (Apr 23, 2004)

Poopyheads


----------



## oriecat (Apr 23, 2004)

All these kids are makin' me feel old...   :evil:


----------



## photobug (Apr 23, 2004)

Whoa, I jsut slipped another notch.


----------



## Walt (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim, I just happened to be looking at a string in the topics forum. You posted a of you that was taken in 1975 and said you were 18....Hmmm, you're right, maybe your older, maybe not! Pretty close regardless!  ldman:


----------



## karissa (Apr 26, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> Jim, I just happened to be looking at a string in the topics forum. You posted a of you that was taken in 1975 and said you were 18....Hmmm, you're right, maybe your older, maybe not! Pretty close regardless!  ldman:



 :shock: Has Vonnagy been training you?!


----------



## Walt (Apr 26, 2004)

It just seems to happen with the passing of the years!


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 26, 2004)

Personally I refuse to grow up.  I plan on watching cartoons with my kid.


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Who says you have to grow up? Gosh, I hope that's not a requirement.  :shock: 

Besides, I firmly believe that the mind ages at a completely different rate than the body. 

For me, aging means looking in the mirror at the oncoming gray hair and wrinkles and wondering "where the heck was I when all of this happened?"

Despite the birthdate on my driver's license, internally I am far too young for gray hair and wrinkles and I don't intend to ever really grow up--and I bet I'm not the only over 30-year-old to feel that way.


----------



## joseph (Apr 26, 2004)

When I was the age of you all, we did not have computers or forums or digital cameras.....and coke  was a cola and a joint was a bad place to be in.....oh my God, I am that old?????? hey, wait a minute age is in the mind  and attitude...so I am 39.


----------



## steve817 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll be 38 in June. Old enough to know better but still too young to care.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 1, 2004)

I thought I'd bring this thread up to the front of the pack.  I'm 28.


----------



## Corry (Aug 1, 2004)

22 here, but I don't always feel that way.  Depends on the day.  Sometimes I feel 50, sometimes I feel 12!  Today I think I'm more like a 17...what a great day it's been!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 1, 2004)

It seems that 22 is the most popular age here... So I guess I will go with the flow!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 1, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> 21 here!    Feel like I'm 40 though.  No offense meant!



Word 8) Im 21.


----------



## mrsid99 (Aug 1, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> I'm older than everybody except Sid.  :cheer:



 I've been hoping that someone on the forum would be older than me but it doesn't look like it!


----------



## manda (Aug 2, 2004)

mmm dont think 22 is the average age here at all actually

im 28 
i told someone that i was 26 the other day by accident.
im still not used to telling people im 27.


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 2, 2004)

40 yrs old according to my birth certificate..............55 by the way my body works........and 18 by the way i ride a snowmobile


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 2, 2004)

29


----------



## manda (Aug 2, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> 29



YOU LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda (Aug 2, 2004)

Bosscat said:
			
		

> 40 yrs old according to my birth certificate..............55 by the way my body works........and 18 by the wayi talk about sex


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 2, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turnin 30 on Aug 13th babe :shock: 

Bring on my old-fartedness !!! :cheer:


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 2, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Bosscat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 40 yrs old according to my birth certificate..............55 by the way my body works........and 18 by the wayi talk about sex



Chuckle chuckle


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 2, 2004)

Wooohooo, me, lumi and chase turn 30 this year! Lumi, darls, your the oldest though :shock:  - but hell you look the best of all us semi-old farts :mrgreen:


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 2, 2004)

29... turning 30 on Sept. 10


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 2, 2004)

woohoo! another pretty one joins the thirty sumthing club!  Chase is older than you, his bday is Sept 2. 8)


----------



## santino (Aug 2, 2004)

sweet 18


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 2, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Bosscat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 40 yrs old according to my birth certificate..............55 by the way my body works........and 18 by the wayi talk about sex



* who me???*


----------



## Alison (Aug 2, 2004)

Pretty much around the board average...I'm 25.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just turned 20... 8)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 2, 2004)

35 here, 36 on December 28....

I made a smurf reference to a co-worker and she looked at me blankly. I realized she didn't know what a Smurf was and then I felt really really old.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 2, 2004)

Still 21

22 on Oct. 9th


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 2, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 35 here, 36 on December 28....
> 
> I made a smurf reference to a co-worker and she looked at me blankly. I realized she didn't know what a Smurf was and then I felt really really old.



I think she just had a bad childhood... that's all.

I know smurf!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2004)

28, the big 3 is coming closer and closer every day


----------



## blacktypes (Aug 2, 2004)

30  :?


----------



## colin (Aug 2, 2004)

23 and a bit.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 2, 2004)

This is an evil thread.  I guess I'll have to admit it.  I'm 49 .....  Damm


----------



## photong (Aug 2, 2004)

22


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 2, 2004)

blacktypes said:
			
		

> 30  :?



welcome to the club


----------



## Walt (Aug 2, 2004)

airgunr said:
			
		

> This is an evil thread.  I guess I'll have to admit it.  I'm 49 .....  Damm


Woohooo!!! Someone has me beat by a couple of years!


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 2, 2004)

Going to hit 40 on the 17th and loving every minute of it....at least that is what I'm telling myself. At least I found a few people older than me in this post  8)  For the past ten years I have worked in labs with much younger people who have helped keep me young. I'm still the first one to start an elastic fight, go for a hike or do a dare so I guess I still have not grown up yet....... and don't plan on it.  :twisted: Sometimes I don't know how my wife puts up with me. 

Cheers, 

Eric


----------



## Tammy (Aug 3, 2004)

> I made a smurf reference to a co-worker and she looked at me blankly. I realized she didn't know what a Smurf was and then I felt really really old.


that cracks me up - I have a new designer at work - I'll have to see if he knows what a smurf is .... I certainly hope so.

Happy Birthday Eric - I'm going to beat you by one week.  I too rather like where I am right now - young enough to enjoy most things - and old enough to choose wisely


----------



## Sk8man (Aug 4, 2004)

October 19th will make me 21


----------



## captain-spanky (Aug 4, 2004)

15th August - 28 

talking of age... my uncle who is around late 40s has just got engaged to a 21 year old. His daughter is 22. :shock:


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Tammy, 

..and a Happy Birthday to you. We can't complain as long as we feel 20 inside. I know to manay people who treat themselves as being old at 45 and 50, not me. 

Eric


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 35 here, 36 on December 28....
> 
> I made a smurf reference to a co-worker and she looked at me blankly. I realized she didn't know what a Smurf was and then I felt really really old.



I have two things to say to that.
1. My wife's birthday is the 27th.  Having a birthday that close to Christmas is a cruel thing.  I feel for ya.

2. I was sitting in Chemestry Lab and made a reference to Mr. Wizard and nobody (and I mean nobody) knew who he was.  I feel for ya there too. (hopefully ya'll know who Mr. Wizard is.  I don't think I could handle it twice)


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 5, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> 15th August - 28
> 
> talking of age... my uncle who is around late 40s has just got engaged to a 21 year old. His daughter is 22. :shock:



Go unc!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 5, 2004)

Its your birthday comin up soooooon Sharkman ..... 
How old are ya gonna be and whaddya want for a pressie ?


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 5, 2004)

Yup, hitting the 31 in a few days (Sunday, t'be exact).

Hmmmmm...I could think of a few things!  :innocent look:


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 5, 2004)

Yours is only a couple days later, lumi dear.  What do YOU want??  :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 5, 2004)

* Matching innocent look *


----------

